# Broken Sun Visors



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

My sunvisors are broken due to the small little piece that they go into in the roof of the car. I cannot seem to find anywhere that will tell me what the part number is so I can go get them from nissan. Anyone got any idea where to search for this information? Thank you in advance for the information!


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

The clip that is fastened into the roof or the tubular plastic piece that goes into the clip on the visor itself?


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

The clip that the sun visor plugs into, the part that is screwed into the roof.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

nissan doesn't sell that as a separate part, they'll try and sell you the whole visor.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

that sucks... you know how much the whole visor is by chance??


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

^ Check your messages.


----------



## Nissan4Life (Jul 18, 2004)

I had a similar problem with my 200. Had a cd sleeve up there and the weigt of the cds caused the screw to fall out 8(


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

You'll get screwed on these parts. Especially since it's a common issue. They got for $90 on ebay used!!! You're better off finding them in the local yard.

Jason


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

You dont even know how many times i have gone to the local junk yards looking for parts for my car. I have only seen one at one of them. And of course the visors were long gone...


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

RedHead7 said:


> You dont even know how many times i have gone to the local junk yards looking for parts for my car. I have only seen one at one of them. And of course the visors were long gone...


Yeah same here. Keep in mind the 200sx fits the same. There are tons on ebay. good Luck!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

just ordered one at courtesy, $101 retail $72 Internet or DNE price in the store.
I now have a spare swivel end piece, grey. I think this is what you needed as the clip that the visor end fits into is a nissan piece. Send me a PM and link to a photo.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> just ordered one at courtesy, $101 retail $72 Internet or DNE price in the store.
> I now have a spare swivel end piece, grey. I think this is what you needed as the clip that the visor end fits into is a nissan piece. Send me a PM and link to a photo.


What a rip! There is no way it cost that much to make. Anyway, mines been broke and looks like crap too. Perhaps I need to do the same thing. The $101 was for the pair right?

Jason


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

no, $101 retail for one, $72 for one !!!! Discount from courtesy
Since they all seem to crap out i don't see any sense in buying a used one that wont hold up that long.


----------



## cmccrkn (Jul 6, 2008)

IanH said:


> no, $101 retail for one, $72 for one !!!! Discount from courtesy
> Since they all seem to crap out i don't see any sense in buying a used one that wont hold up that long.


Mine are crappy, too. Do you recall the part numbers for the visors? I didn't see them on Courtesy's site.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

have them on my order for grey. will post later or tomorrow


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> have them on my order for grey. will post later or tomorrow


Mine are grey too. It's bad enough gas is $4.09 and they charge another arm/leg for a stupid visor that you need to have.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

ok here are the sun visor part numbers in Grey
96401-4B000 passenger side, this is light Grey not charcoal, no mirror
96400-4B000 driver side, on order
72.04 ea from courtesy, retail 101.06


----------



## cmccrkn (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for getting the numbers. That should help a lot!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well the other visor arrived and it has a Mirror so thats the passenger side !!!
Corrected part numbers
96401-4B000 this is light Grey not charcoal, no mirror, Driver side
96400-4B000 Has Mirror, Passenger side


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Well the other visor arrived and it has a Mirror so thats the passenger side !!!
> Corrected part numbers
> 96401-4B000 this is light Grey not charcoal, no mirror, Driver side
> 96400-4B000 Has Mirror, Passenger side


what is the website to order this?

Jason


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I ordered in the store but here is the web site.
Prices are very similar

Courtesyparts.com - Genuine Nissan Parts, Accessories, NISMO and Nissan Motorsports


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> I ordered in the store but here is the web site.
> Prices are very similar
> 
> Courtesyparts.com - Genuine Nissan Parts, Accessories, NISMO and Nissan Motorsports


Thanks. Just orderd one. Now I just need the head liner.


----------



## walking john (Jul 22, 2008)

*broken visor screws*

I have the same problem.
I am scanning the posts to find out where to get one. Yeah...my local dealer will take you to the cleaners - over $200 for the whole kit in arlington - I am trying to figure out which trim i have based on color = any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

walking john said:


> I have the same problem.
> I am scanning the posts to find out where to get one. Yeah...my local dealer will take you to the cleaners - over $200 for the whole kit in arlington - I am trying to figure out which trim i have based on color = any ideas?
> Thanks


I reused my screws, but there is no reason you couldn't go out to lowes or home depot to get a set for cheap.


----------



## walking john (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks
It's not the screws that are broken - it is the plastic piece that is broken that holds the visor in place


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

walking john said:


> Thanks
> It's not the screws that are broken - it is the plastic piece that is broken that holds the visor in place


I've seen them on ebay. Did you try the website where we got the visors? Good site.


----------



## walking john (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks
I looked but they only had grey - I will keep checking back. You guys have been helpful. :newbie:


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i just bought a pair that came out of a 99 sentra for $77 shipped. they are both gray and comes with the hooks as well.
as for my old ones, the metal folded clip broke off so the rh side started to sag and the lh side barely holding on.
there is another pair on ebay that i saw, but for a little bit more. i'll see if i can post up that link.


----------



## walking john (Jul 22, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help.


----------



## subcan (Nov 14, 2013)

*Found 2001 Nissan Xterra Sun Visor clip*

Well I have found the clip.

It is part number: 96409-8B400

I googled the part number and found it on E-Bay for $5.10 w/ free shipping.

The other sites that sell it charge $10 for delivery, but still better than buying a whole new visor.

Here is the listing: Nissan Parts Zone

Hope this helps someone.

SUB


----------

